# So I applied to Guitar Center online today...



## Korngod (Sep 2, 2008)

And they had a knowledge assessment test. I figured it would about all about guitars, granted that I applied to the guitar sales department, but it went on to ask questions about all departments. It went on to ask more detail questions about technical stuff that I was clueless on, which just tells me how much I don't know. I've been in need of any kind of job full or part time and I finally tried guitar center after many failed attempts at other retail stores. I don't have much hope after being rejected by a bunch of other places and then this knowledge assessment test asking questions I couldn't answer is making me feel like my chance at guitar center is slim to none. Wish me luck on this and my quest to find a job so I can pay my rent. (kinda sounds like the Pick of Destiny movie!)


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't worry, they don't know the answers either.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Don't worry, they don't know the answers either.





Wear enough hair gel to your face to face interview and the job will be yours.


----------



## kristallin (Sep 2, 2008)

And use terms like dude and broheim, you won't be working in guitars anyway so why worry? Guitarists usually end up in the drum room...


----------



## Korngod (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea I know they dont always have the most knowledgeable employees out there, but Im down for learning whatever i need to know.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 2, 2008)

That kind of take-charge, positive attitude isnt going to get you far at GC broheim.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 2, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 2, 2008)

kristallin said:


> And use terms like dude and broheim, you won't be working in guitars anyway so why worry? Guitarists usually end up in the drum room...



What the hell is a broheim


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck man, don't worry about the knowledge tests, it's just a way for GC to show what you would be best at. There is a lot to learn there with the certification tests, it's just that a lot of people don't have the initiative to take them. Hence, another reason why so many guys there don't know what they are doing. It's not the greatest job in the world, but one hell of a learning experience, should you decide to go that route. 

GC in general may suck to a lot of people, but that doesn't mean YOU have to. Good luck bro! (Yes, I used to work there, and no longer do. I won't go into detail about the interior structure, but when it comes to a large, quick dose of knowledge, you can get it there.)


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to hang out at our local Guitar Center A LOT, and used to party with most of the employees at the time, and there were some knowledgable guys at first, but most of them have left, it sucks there now...

Woo....buying pots the other day was a trip....
Me:"I need a 500k pot" 
Dude:"Quarter or dime sized?" 
Me:"500k" 
Dude: "Quarter or dime sized?" 
Me:"500k" 
Dude: "....." 
Me: "....quarter...."


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

guitar center? are you serious? do you enjoy minimum wage? have fun with that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Elysian said:


> guitar center? are you serious? do you enjoy minimum wage? have fun with that.



If he's a good salesman he can do alright with commission, nothing spectacular though, moving up the ladder things get nice though. They have recently changed quite a lot in upper management so I'm not sure exactly how things are now.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> If he's a good salesman he can do alright with commission, nothing spectacular though, moving up the ladder things get nice though. They have recently changed quite a lot in upper management so I'm not sure exactly how things are now.


lol have fun with comission if you get stuck in accessories...only thing people buy are strings and picks. That one guy must be thankful I bought $80 worth of strings and the vox amplug that one time


----------



## Lee (Sep 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I used to hang out at our local Guitar Center A LOT, and used to party with most of the employees at the time, and there were some knowledgable guys at first, but most of them have left, it sucks there now...
> 
> Woo....buying pots the other day was a trip....
> Me:"I need a 500k pot"
> ...




 Was he trying to sell you weed or something?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Lee said:


> Was he trying to sell you weed or something?


I think he was referring to the actual size of the pot, "dime sized" being what come with EMG pickups, and "quarter sized" being the normal 500k or 250k pots. But when I say "500k" that's all the information needed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol have fun with comission if you get stuck in accessories...only thing people buy are strings and picks. That one guy must be thankful I bought $80 worth of strings and the vox amplug that one time



Accessories is brutal, but people will buy more strings, picks, etc than they will guitars, but of course they don't make as much commission off of those items...


----------



## Scootman1911 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Don't worry, they don't know the answers either.



Hahah I was thinking the same thing. There's one guy here that knows a good amount but most really don't.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think he was referring to the actual size of the pot, "dime sized" being what come with EMG pickups, and "quarter sized" being the normal 500k or 250k pots. But when I say "500k" that's all the information needed.



you can get dime-sized 250k and 500k pots. sometimes you'd want that, depending on your guitar and the size of its control cavity. honestly, i don't think it's that dumb of a question to be asking.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 3, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> you can get dime-sized 250k and 500k pots. sometimes you'd want that, depending on your guitar and the size of its control cavity. honestly, i don't think it's that dumb of a question to be asking.


it's definitely something that should be asked


----------



## kristallin (Sep 3, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> What the hell is a broheim



I don't know, but we were told to call our customers by that name by a VP of sales when I worked there...


----------



## Lee (Sep 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I don't know, but we were told to call our customers by that name by a VP of sales when I worked there...



It sounds Yiddish


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 3, 2008)

Lee said:


> It sounds Yiddish



Yeah, no idea thats just trip...


----------



## JBroll (Sep 3, 2008)

Worried about the material exam?

IT'S GUITAR CENTER. They probably have an UPPER limit on how much you know. You're fine.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> you can get dime-sized 250k and 500k pots. sometimes you'd want that, depending on your guitar and the size of its control cavity. honestly, i don't think it's that dumb of a question to be asking.





D-EJ915 said:


> it's definitely something that should be asked



I think it's completely un-neccesarry, especially when the only pot sizes there were "quarter sized" and there where only TWO 500k pots in the store. Does anybody really care if it's "dime sized" or "quarter sized" I just need the proper rating..


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2008)

I only had limited experience with Guitar Centers when I went to school in Seattle. They were giving me a lot of discounts just for having my AiS ID on me, which was sweet of them, but I really went for the spectacle and to play a Line 6 amp at the time.


----------

